

2010 Tesla Roadster Sport first drive - edw519
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13746_7-10393900-48.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
dkokelley
"Surprisingly, it was intuitive and easy to input a street address using the
minimal controls, all while stopped at traffic lights _(the system doesn't
allow input while the car is in motion)._ " (emphasis added)

I've never heard of this practice before. Is it common for cars with built in
navigation to lock the controls while in motion?

Part of me thinks 'That's nice. People are less likely to crash' and part of
me thinks 'If I ever get one like this, the first thing I'm gonna do is figure
out how to disable the lock.'

~~~
hallmark
Yes, it's very common with built-in navigation systems that are standard or
optional equipment on a model. I'm not sure about after-market systems that
you happen to install in the dashboard, such as the JVC unit that is shown in
the article (vs the portable ones that you mount on the windshield).

EDIT: Made the distinction between factory-installed units and after market
systems.

~~~
dkokelley
Thanks.

Now another question. Why would they do this? Isn't it plausible that the
passenger/navigator is trying to update their navigation settings?

~~~
MikeCapone
Plausible, but would probably be a minority of cases considering that most
people drive alone in their vehicle.

Maybe they could set it so that weight on the passenger seat unlocks it?

~~~
dkokelley
I was just thinking about the weight sensor. Still, I think that there's too
much baby-sitting going on.

------
frankus
This is definitely written like a tech review, not a car review.

The sort of minor interior refresh Tesla did is not uncommon for larger car
companies to do every year or two. The complete redesign that happens every
five to eight years is a lot more complete than what Tesla has done.

Also, a big weight toward the rear of the car will (all else equal) lead to
_over_ steer. (To the uninitiated, understeer = "I missed the turn", oversteer
= "I spun out"). A little oversteer is what you want in a sports car, but that
can be adjusted pretty easily by tuning the anti-roll-bar stiffness. Most cars
from the factory are tuned to understeer slightly, as most consumers who lose
control of their car expect to leave the road facing forwards and not
backwards.

------
callmeed
Looks sweet.

Is there a reason it has no power steering?

~~~
dkokelley
Possibly to save energy. Possibly to increase performance. Power steering
takes juice. It also adds weight, which takes more juice to move, and could
reduce the performance. Do many other roadsters have power steering?

~~~
utexaspunk
With a car that small and light, power steering isn't really necessary. It
adds weight and diminishes the driver's ability to feel what the car is doing
and feel the road through the wheel.

~~~
dkokelley
Exactly. At that point it's more of a trade-off between luxury and
performance.

